# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Inentingen - Artikels

## Luuss0404

*Inenten beschermt*
_Vergeten leed_  
Ziekten als difterie, kinkhoest, tetanus, polio, bof en mazelen komen in Nederland nog maar zelden voor. Daardoor vergeten we bijna dat ze vroeger veel leed veroorzaakten. Die tijd is gelukkig voorbij, maar nog steeds is het belangrijk dat bijna alle kinderen worden gevaccineerd. In Nederland is dat het geval bij meer dan 95% van de kinderen. Een hoog percentage is belangrijk om de infectieziekten buiten de deur te houden. Als er namelijk veel ongevaccineerde kinderen en volwassenen zijn, kunnen ronddwalende ziektekiemen vatbare mensen besmetten. Maar als meer dan 90 procent van de kinderen en volwassenen is ingeënt wordt de mogelijke verspreiding door die overige 10 procent geneutraliseerd door de 90 procent eromheen. Dat effect heet groepsimmuniteit.
Ook al lijken sommige ziekten uit Nederland verdwenen, dat zijn ze vaak niet helemaal. Ziekten kunnen ook weer opduiken via mensen die terugkomen van reizen naar landen waar deze ziekten nog volop heersen. Alleen als een infectieziekte wereldwijd is uitgeroeid, vervalt de noodzaak van vaccinatie. Dat is het geval met pokken. Die ziekte heeft eeuwenlang grote epidemieën veroorzaakt waarbij miljoenen mensen zijn overleden. De Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) heeft in 1980 de wereld pokkenvrij verklaard. Sindsdien wordt tegen deze ziekte niet meer ingeënt. Datzelfde hoopt de WHO in 2013 te bereiken met polio.
_Epidemieën_
Wat kan gebeuren als vaccinatie achterwege blijft, valt op te maken uit een ervaring in Zweden. Daar stopte in 1979 de vaccinatie tegen kinkhoest. Dat ging drie jaar goed, maar daarna steeg het aantal kinkhoestgevallen explosief. In 1983 en 1985 braken zelfs epidemieën uit. Het aantal kinkhoestgevallen bij kinderen onder de 6 jaar nam toe van 700 gevallen per 100.000 kinderen in 1981 tot 3.200 gevallen per 100.000 kinderen in 1985. 
In Nederland kwam in 1999/2000 een mazelenepidemie voor. Van de mensen die besmet raakten, had 94 procent zich niet tegen deze ziekte laten vaccineren. De epidemie kostte aan drie kinderen het leven. In 2004/2005 heerste in Nederland rodehond onder mensen die niet tegen de ziekte waren gevaccineerd. Minstens 387 mensen kregen de ziekte. Hieronder bevonden zich 32 zwangere vrouwen.
_Antistoffen en afweercellen_
Vaccineren helpt het immuunsysteem van een kind. Het zorgt ervoor dat het lichaam op gecontroleerde wijze antistoffen en afweercellen aanmaakt tegen de ziekmakers. Het lichaam doet dat ook als een kind de echte ziekte krijgt, maar de risico´s zijn dan veel groter. Bij zon natuurlijk opgelopen besmetting is het afwachten hoe ernstig de infectie is en welke gevolgen die zal hebben. Kinkhoest bijvoorbeeld, is voor kinderen een uitputtingsslag en sommige kinderen overleven de ziekte niet.

*Immuniteit*
*Onvolledige bescherming* 
Ieder pasgeboren kind krijgt van de moeder antistoffen tegen infecties mee. Die antistoffen bieden geen bescherming tegen alle infectieziekten. Een moeder heeft niet altijd alle ziekten zelf doorgemaakt. Voor die ziekten heeft ze dus geen antistoffen ontwikkeld die ze aan haar kind kan doorgeven. Sommige antistoffen gaan ook niet over van moeder op kind. 
De antistoffen die het kind wel meekrijgt, zijn 2 tot 3 maanden na de geboorte uitgewerkt. Daarom krijgen kinderen hun eerste prik al op een leeftijd van 2 maanden. Kinderen die te vroeg geboren zijn, missen een deel van de afweer, omdat die vooral aan het eind van de zwangerschap wordt opgebouwd. Vroeg beginnen met vaccineren is dan ook zeker bij te vroeg geboren kinderen belangrijk.

*Geen alternatieven*
*Vaccineren in plaats van behandelen*  
Vaccinatie is de meest effectieve manier om infectieziekten te voorkomen. Medicijnen kunnen hoogstens de symptomen helpen verlichten bij het doormaken van de ziekte. Andere manieren dan vaccineren geven een te beperkte bescherming en werken maar korte tijd. We noemen er enkele.
*Antistoffen van de moeder*
Tijdens de zwangerschap zorgt de moeder voor antistoffen die het kind beschermen tegen een beperkt aantal ziekten. Die bescherming houdt na de geboorte twee tot drie maanden aan. Daarna zijn kinderen dus niet meer beschermd door de antistoffen van de moeder. Borstvoeding bevat ook afweerstoffen met een beschermend effect. Dat is één van de redenen waarom borstvoeding goed is voor een kind. Vaccinatie blijft wel nodig omdat het effect van borstvoeding niet voldoende is. 
*Kant-en-klare antistoffen*
Soms is het nodig het afweersysteem een handje te helpen door kant-en-klare antistoffen zogenoemde immunoglobulinen, toe te dienen. Dat gebeurt bijvoorbeeld als de kans groot is dat het kind nog onvoldoende tegen een besmetting is beschermd. Babys van moeders die drager zijn van het hepatitis B-virus, krijgen daarom na de geboorte immunoglobulinen toegediend. Deze antistoffen zijn geen vervanging van de vaccinatie, maar een aanvulling daarop. Immunoglobulinen werken kort.

*Vaccinatiegraad*
*Vaccinatiepercentage niet overal even hoog*  
Het aantal gevaccineerde kinderen is in de meeste Nederlandse gemeenten hoger dan 95 procent. Lagere percentages zijn voornamelijk te vinden in gemeenten met grote groepen die om religieuze redenen of een bepaalde levensovertuiging vaccineren afwijzen. Ook in gemeenten waar veel mensen wonen die kritisch staan tegenover vaccinatieprogrammas, kan het vaccinatiepercentage lager dan 95 procent zijn.

*Wanneer niet?*
*Een afweging maken* 
Op het consultatiebureau of de GGD wordt altijd afgewogen of het kind wordt gevaccineerd of dat de vaccinatie wordt uitgesteld. Dat laatste gebeurt bijvoorbeeld als er sprake is van:
* Ernstige ziekte
* Hoge koorts
* Heftige klachten na een vorige vaccinatie
* Bloedtransfusie
* Immunoglobuline-toediening
* Bestraling 
* Beenmergtransplantatie 
*Geen reden voor uitstel en afstel* 
Kinderen met chronische aandoeningen als astma en eczeem kunnen gewoon worden ingeënt. Voor kinderen met ernstige ziekten als taaislijmziekte, hartafwijkingen of suikerziekte is het juist belangrijk dat ze op tijd hun prikken krijgen. De ziekten waartegen wordt ingeënt, kunnen bij hen ernstige complicaties geven.
Het gebruik van antibiotica, flauwvallen, overgevoeligheid voor kippenei-eiwit en vroeggeboorte zijn ook geen redenen om af te zien van vaccinatie of om de vaccinatie uit te stellen. Wanneer u twijfelt, kunt u altijd contact opnemen met het consultatiebureau of de GGD.

*Tegengeluiden*
Een aantal groepen in de samenleving staat kritisch tegenover deelname aan vaccinatieprogrammas. Strenggelovige mensen hebben soms religieuze bezwaren. Voorstanders van de natuurgeneeskunde en de homeopathie vinden dat vaccinatie onnatuurlijk is en dat het afweersysteem van het lichaam zelf zijn werk moet doen. De derde groep is die van verontruste ouders. Zij vinden dat er te weinig aandacht is voor de keerzijde van vaccinaties.
*Bezwaren vanuit de antroposofie en homeopathie*
In de antroposofie vindt men dat het doormaken van kinderziekten een zinvolle betekenis heeft in de ontwikkeling van het kind. Antroposofen wijzen vaccinatie overigens niet in alle gevallen af. Ze maken verschil tussen gevaarlijke ziekten (difterie, kinkhoest, tetanus, polio en rodehond) en minder gevaarlijke ziekten (bof, mazelen en Hib-ziekten). Zij adviseren wel te vaccineren tegen gevaarlijke ziekten en niet tegen de andere ziekten.
Aanhangers van de homeopathie geven geen eenduidige vaccinatieadviezen. Een advies kan zijn: een kind niet vaccineren en homeopathische middelen geven. Een advies kan ook zijn: een kind wel vaccineren en daarbij ook homeopathische en alternatieve middelen geven. Soms wordt een alternatief vaccinatieschema geadviseerd waarin een aantal vaccinaties niet is opgenomen en een aantal wel. Maar met een alternatief schema is de bescherming van kinderen tegen de zieken waartegen ingeënt wordt minder goed dan met de vaccinaties volgens het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma.
*Bezwaren vanuit godsdienstige overtuiging*
Gewetensbezwaren tegen vaccinatie komen vooral voor onder leden van protestants-christelijke groeperingen. Zij wijzen vaccinatie af omdat zij dat strijdig vinden met hun geloof in Gods voorzienigheid. Overigens is sinds eind jaren zeventig de afwijzing ook vanuit vele orthodox protestants-christelijke kerken niet meer absoluut.
Op de Zeeuwse eilanden, delen van Zuid-Holland en Utrecht, op de Noord-Veluwe en in de kop van Overijssel wonen veel mensen die om religieuze redenen vaccinatie afwijzen. Zij hebben hun maatschappelijke- en sociale contacten vaak vooral binnen de eigen kring en binnen die kring zijn slechts weinigen gevaccineerd. Dat is ongunstig als bijvoorbeeld een poliovirus binnenkomt. In een omgeving waar weinig mensen gevaccineerd zijn, kan gemakkelijker een epidemie ontstaan dan in een omgeving waar de vaccinatiegraad hoog is. Een voorbeeld is de polio-epidemie van 1992. De mensen die toen getroffen zijn, waren allemaal niet of onvolledig gevaccineerd tegen deze ziekte.
*Kritische en verontruste ouders*
De laatste jaren is onder ouders de weerstand tegen vaccinaties gegroeid. In 1994 is de Nederlandse Vereniging Kritisch Prikken (NVKP) opgericht door verontruste en kritische ouders. De vereniging vindt dat er te veel en op te jonge leeftijd wordt gevaccineerd en dat de voorlichting over risico's van ziekten en risico's van vaccinaties beter kan.

(Bron; rivm.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Over het RVP*
*Wat is het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma?*
De overheid wil alle kinderen in Nederland beschermen tegen gevaarlijke en soms dodelijke infectieziekten. Daarom heeft ze in 1957 het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma ingesteld. Binnen het programma krijgen kinderen prikken tegen een aantal infectieziekten.
*Vaccinatie is niet verplicht*
Deelname aan het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma is niet verplicht. De overheid nodigt ouders uit hun kinderen te laten inenten. Meer dan 95% van de ouders laat hun kind inenten.
*Geen kosten voor ouders*
Ouders hoeven niets te betalen voor vaccinaties in het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma. De kosten worden betaald uit de Algemene Wet Bijzondere Ziektekosten (AWBZ). Voorwaarde is dat het consultatiebureau of de GGD de vaccinaties uitvoert met de officiële vaccins. Er is geen enkele andere voorwaarde. Zo is een lidmaatschap van een thuiszorgorganisatie niet nodig.

*Vaccinatieschema*
*Vier fasen*
Kinderen krijgen de vaccinaties volgens het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma in 4 fasen. De eerste fase loopt vanaf de geboorte tot het kind 14 maanden is. De tweede fase volgt als het kind 4 jaar wordt. Rond het 9e jaar komt fase 3. Voor meisjes is er nog een vierde fase die begint als ze 12 jaar zijn. De onderstaande tabel geeft een samenvatting van het programma.
_Fase 1_
* 0 maanden: HepB
_Kinderen van wie de moeder besmet is met het hepatitis B-virus (draagster), krijgen binnen 48 uur na de geboorte een hepatitis B-vaccinatie. Bovendien krijgen zij vlak na de geboorte immunoglobulinen (kant-en-klare antistoffen)._
* 2 maanden: 1e inenting D.K.T.P. + Pneu + Hib(*)
* 3 maanden: 2e inenting D.K.T.P. + Pneu + Hib(*)
* 4 maanden: 3e inenting D.K.T.P. + Pneu + Hib(*)
* 11 maanden: 4e inenting D.K.T.P. + Pneu + Hib(*)
* 14 maanden: 1e inenting B.M.R. + MenC 
_Kinderen van draagsters (zie uitleg bij 0 maanden) én kinderen waarvan één van de ouders afkomstig is uit een land waar hepatitis B veel voorkomt, krijgen vanaf 1 juni 2006 bij 2, 3, 4 en 11 maanden het combinatievaccin DKTP-Hib-HepB waarin ook een vaccin tegen hepatitis B zit. Ook kinderen met het syndroom van Down die geboren zijn op of na 1 januari 2008 krijgen dit vaccin._
_Fase 2_
* 4 jaar: 5e inenting DKTP
_Fase 3_ 
*9 jaar: 6e inenting DTP en 2e inenting BMR
_Fase 4_ 
* 12 jaar: 1e inenting HPV, 2e inenting HPV (+/- 1 maand na 1ste HPV), 3e inenting HPV (+/- 6 maanden na 1ste HPV)
_Alleen voor meisjes. De vaccinatie tegen het humaan papillomavirus, het virus dat baarmoederhalskanker kan veroorzaken is voor meisjes geboren op of na 1 januari 1997. In 2009 was er een eenmalige inhaalvaccinatiecampagne voor meisjes geboren in 1993 tot en met 1996. In 2011 worden meisjes uitgenodigd die in 1998 zijn geboren._

*Vaccinatie-afkortingen*
* DKTP-Hib = combinatievaccin tegen difterie, kinkhoest, tetanus, polio en Hib-ziekten (haemophilus influenzae type b). Dit vaccin bevat een acellulair kinkhoestvaccin.
* DKTP-Hib-HepB = combinatievaccin tegen difterie, kinkhoest, tetanus, polio, Hib-ziekten (haemophilus influenzae type b) en hepatitis B. Dit vaccin bevat een acellulair kinkhoestvaccin.
* Pneu = vaccin tegen pneumokokken (7 typen).
* BMR = vaccin tegen bof, mazelen en rodehond.
* DKTP = vaccin tegen difterie, kinkhoest, tetanus en polio.
* DTP = vaccin tegen difterie, tetanus en polio.
* MenC = vaccin tegen meningokokken groep C.
* HepB = vaccin tegen hepatitis B.
* HPV = vaccin tegen baarmoederhalskanker (humaan papillomavirus).

*Combinatie van prikken*
Kinderen krijgen meerdere vaccins tegelijk. Voor het afweerapparaat van het lichaam (immuunsysteem) is dat geen probleem. Ook geeft de combinatie van vaccins geen extra of heftiger bijwerkingen dan losse vaccins. Omdat elke prik een kans op bijwerkingen geeft, is het juist beter om meerder vaccins te combineren in één prik. 

*Oproepen*
*Vier oproepen*  
Ouders krijgen vier keer een oproep voor vaccinatie: als het kind 2 maanden is, als het kind 4 en 9 jaar is en ten slotte rond het 12e jaar.
Fase 1 - De eerste 14 maanden
Ongeveer 4 - 6 weken na de geboorte van de baby krijgen ouders een set papieren van het RIVM voor alle vaccinaties in de eerste 14 maanden. De set bestaat uit:
* Een vaccinatiebewijs.
* Vier oproepkaarten voor de DKTP-Hib-vaccinatie.
* Vier oproepkaarten voor Pneu (alleen voor kinderen geboren op of na 1 april 2006).
* Een oproepkaart voor BMR. 
* Een oproepkaart voor MenC.
* Een folder over het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma. 
Als de vader en/of moeder van het kind geboren is in een land waar hepatitis B veel voorkomt, of de moeder drager is van het hepatitis B-virus, dan krijgen zij vier oproepkaarten voor de DKTP-Hib-HepB-vaccinatie in plaats van de DKTP-Hib-vaccinatie. 
De ouders geven de oproepkaarten af op de plaats waar de vaccinaties worden uitgevoerd, meestal het consultatiebureau of de GGD. Deze sturen de kaart terug naar het RIVM. 
Fase 2 - Rond het 4e jaar
In het jaar dat een kind 4 jaar wordt, krijgt het één oproepkaart:
* Voor de DKTP-vaccinatie. 
Fase 3 - Rond het 9e jaar
In het jaar dat een kind 9 jaar wordt, krijgt het twee oproepkaarten: 
* Voor de laatste DTP-vaccinatie
* Voor de laatste BMR-vaccinatie 
Fase 4 - Rond het 12e jaar
In het jaar dat een meisje 12 jaar wordt krijgt zij 3 oproepen voor de HPV-vaccinatie.
*Herinnering*
Als het RIVM geen kaart terugkrijgt na de vaccinatiedatum, stuurt het RIVM nogmaals een herinnering. Als ouders op de kaart hebben aangeven dat ze bezwaren hebben tegen vaccineren, ontvangen zij geen herinnering voor de vaccinaties in dezelfde periode. 
*Weer oproepen op latere leeftijd*
Ook als ouders hebben aangegeven dat ze bezwaren hebben tegen vaccinaties, ontvangen de kinderen altijd een oproep voor de vaccinaties voor de volgende fase. Als ouders in de babytijd aangeven dat ze bezwaren hebben tegen vaccinatie, komt er weer een oproep als het kind 4 jaar is. Als de bezwaren geuit zijn tijdens de kleuterjaren, komt er weer een oproep als het kind 9 jaar is. Dit wordt gedaan omdat het mogelijk is dat ouders in de loop der tijd van gedachten veranderen over vaccinatie of dat bepaalde medische redenen, die de vaccinatie in de weg stonden, zijn veranderd.
*Kinderen in instellingen*
Voor kinderen die in een inrichting, tehuis of asielzoekerscentrum verblijven, geldt een aangepaste werkwijze. De oproepen gaan dan naar de betrokken instellingen.

*Niet op tijd?*
*Optimale beschermin*g 
Het vaccinatieschema is ontworpen om kinderen optimaal te beschermen. Het schema is gebaseerd op de tijd die tussen de vaccinaties moet zitten. Kortere tussenperiodes kunnen de bescherming nadelig beïnvloeden. Het is belangrijk dat kinderen het vaccinatieschema volledig doorlopen in de aangegeven volgorde. Ouders kunnen daaraan meewerken door zo veel mogelijk gehoor te geven aan de oproepen. Maar soms lukt dat om de een of andere reden niet.
*Eerder beginnen*
Soms is het nodig eerder te beginnen met vaccineren. Bijvoorbeeld als een zuigeling op reis gaat naar gebieden waar één of meer van de DKTP-ziekten heersen. Dat geldt ook voor een aantal andere vaccinaties uit het schema. 
Bij de BMR-vaccinatie is het mogelijk om eerder te beginnen, namelijk vanaf een leeftijd van 6 maanden. Eerder kan de BMR-vaccinatie niet gegeven worden omdat de antistoffen die het kind van de moeder heeft meegekregen nog bestaan. Deze breken het vaccin af en maken de werking ongedaan. Als de vaccinatie voor een leeftijd van 12 maanden gegeven wordt, moet de BMR herhaald worden op de leeftijd van 14-15 maanden. 
*Kortere tussenperiodes*
In uitzonderingsgevallen, bijvoorbeeld bij ziekte, kan het soms toch wenselijk zijn met kortere tussenperiodes te vaccineren. De vaccinatie wordt dan vaak op een later moment een keer herhaald.
*Langere tussenperiodes*
Langere tussenperiodes hebben als bezwaar dat het kind pas op een later tijdstip beschermd is.
*Inhaalschema*
Soms zijn kinderen helemaal niet op schema, bijvoorbeeld bij een langdurig verblijf in het buitenland. Het kan voorkomen dat kinderen dan niet optimaal beschermd zijn. Als u informatie wilt over het inhalen van vaccinaties die in het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma zitten, kunt u contact opnemen met de artsen en verpleegkundigen bij uw consultatiebureau, GGD of PGA. U kunt ook een e-mail sturen naar [email protected]
*Bijzondere situaties*
Overleg in bijzondere situaties altijd uitvoerig met uw consultatiebureau of de GGD over het te volgen vaccinatieschema.

(Bron; rivm.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Consultatiebureau*
*Eerste bezoek* 
Bij het eerste bezoek aan het consultatiebureau vraagt de arts aan de ouders of er bezwaren zijn tegen vaccinatie. Daarnaast beoordeelt de consultatiebureau-arts of het kind gevaccineerd kan worden. Redenen om van het vaccinatieschema af te wijken kunnen zijn: een ernstige ziekte of bepaald medicijnengebruik. Als u twijfels heeft over de gezondheid van uw kind, kunt u die natuurlijk ook voorleggen aan de arts of verpleegkundige. Bij elke volgende inenting kan een verpleegkundige de beoordeling uitvoeren. Een lichamelijk onderzoek is meestal niet nodig. 
*Het prikken*
Babys worden meestal in het bovenbeen geprikt. Bij peuters, kleuters en schoolkinderen wordt op twee plekken in de bovenarm geprikt, afhankelijk van de vaccinatie. Omdat er meestal meerdere prikken gegeven worden, gebeurt dat ook in beide armen of benen. 
De ouders kunnen peuters en kleuters het best op schoot nemen. Dat geeft een gevoel van veiligheid en bescherming. Schoolkinderen zitten op een stoel als ze een prik krijgen. Maar als de zenuwen te erg worden, kunnen ze bij de ouder op schoot gaan zitten.
Ontsmetten na de prik is mogelijk maar niet zinvol. Pijnbestrijding met crèmes helpt ook niet. Een prik doet meestal een beetje pijn maar dat duurt niet lang. Vaak is troosten en afleiden voldoende.
*Tips als kinderen flauwvallen bij de vaccinatie*
Veel kinderen vinden prikken eng. Sommige kinderen, vooral in de schoolleeftijd, gaan alleen al van de gedachte van hun stokje, anderen vallen flauw na de prik. Als er in groepsverband gevaccineerd wordt, werkt het flauwvallen wel eens aanstekelijk. Jongens vallen vier keer vaker flauw dan meisjes. 
Bij een op de drie kinderen die flauwvallen, treden samentrekkingen van de spieren op. Soms ook broekplassen. Dit heeft echter niets te maken met een epileptische aanval. 
Als uw kind niet goed tegen prikken kan: 
* Laat het kind voldoende eten voordat het geprikt wordt.
* Laat het kind liggen als het wordt gevaccineerd.
* Laat het kind na het vaccineren niet onmiddellijk opstaan, laat het eerst een tijdje rustig zitten.
* Probeer het kind op een rustige manier af te leiden, maar belet het kind niet om te kijken.

*Op reis*
*Reizen met kinderen*  
Met jonge kinderen op reis naar landen waar infectieziekten heersen die in Nederland nauwelijks meer voorkomen, is een risico. Overleg in dat geval zorgvuldig met de artsen en verpleegkundigen van het consultatiebureau of de GGD. Tot op zekere hoogte kan het vaccinatieschema bijgesteld worden. Ook kunnen er meer vaccinaties nodig zijn.
*Vaccins meenemen?*
Zelf vaccins meenemen naar het buitenland om ze daar te laten toedienen heeft geen zin. Vaccins moeten altijd in het donker bij een temperatuur van +2 tot +8 ºC bewaard worden. Dat kan vrijwel nooit worden gegarandeerd en dat beïnvloedt de werkzaamheid van het vaccin. Om die reden zullen professionals die het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma uitvoeren daar niet aan meewerken.
*Vaccinaties buiten het programma*
Bij reizen naar het buitenland kunnen vaccinaties tegen de volgende ziekten noodzakelijk zijn:
* Gele koorts
* Hepatitis A
* Hondsdolheid
* Griep
* Japanse encefalitis
* Tuberculose
* Tyfus 
Deze vaccinaties maken geen deel uit van het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma en zijn niet gratis. Informatie over reizigersvaccinaties is te krijgen bij de GGD of te vinden op de site van het Landelijk Coördinatiecentrum Reizigersadvisering. De reizigersvaccinaties worden alleen bij de GGD of vaccinatiecentrum gegeven.

*Organisatie*
*De betrokken organisaties*
De volgende organisaties zijn betrokken bij de vaststelling van het vaccinatieprogramma en de uitvoering van de vaccinaties:
* Het Ministerie van Volksgezondheid, Welzijn en Sport is eindverantwoordelijk voor het vaccinatieprogramma.
* De Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg houdt toezicht op de uitvoering van het vaccinatieprogramma.
* De Gezondheidsraad geeft advies over wenselijke veranderingen van het vaccinatieprogramma. 
* Het Nederlands Vaccin Instituut (NVI) levert de vaccins of koopt ze in. 
* De consultatiebureaus en GGD'en en de Publieke Gezondheid Asielzoekers (PGA) voeren de vaccinaties uit. De PGA stelt een inhaalvaccinatieplan op voor niet in Nederland geboren kinderen. De consultatiebureaus vallen meestal onder de thuiszorg; de koepel daarvan is ActiZ. De koepel van de GGD'en is GGD Nederland.
* Het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM) coördineert de uitvoering van het vaccinatieprogramma en houdt daarop medisch toezicht. Het beheert ook de vaccinatieregisters. Bovendien doet het instituut onderzoek om het vaccinatieprogramma te onderbouwen en te evalueren. Een onderdeel hiervan is de bijwerkingenregistratie. Ook coördineert het RIVM de communicatie over het vaccinatieprogramma. 
*Wijzigingen in het programma*
De minister van VWS past het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma aan na adviezen van de Gezondheidsraad. De wijzigingen in het programma zijn gebaseerd op nieuwe wetenschappelijke inzichten en technische mogelijkheden. Zo is in een extra kinkhoestinenting voor 4-jarigen werd in 2001 ingevoerd. In 2002 is de vaccinatie tegen meningokokken C toegevoegd vanwege een explosie van ernstige ziekten veroorzaakt door meningokokken C in Nederland. In 2003 is voor bepaalde groepen kinderen de vaccinatie tegen hepatitis B opgenomen. Sinds 1 januari 2005 wordt een nieuw DKTP-Hib-combinatievaccin gebruikt dat beschermt tegen difterie, kinkhoest, tetanus, polio en Hib-ziekten. Hierin is een acellulair kinkhoestvaccin opgenomen. Baby's waarvan de moeder draagster is van het hepatitis B-virus krijgen sinds 1 januari 2006 een eerste hepatitis B-vaccinatie binnen 48 uur na de geboorte. En sinds 1 april zit vaccinatie tegen pneumokokken in het programma. De laatse wijziging is de invoering van de vaccinatie tegen baarmoederhalskanker voor 12-jarige meisjes in 2010.
Tot 2006 bracht de Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg ieder jaar een circulaire uit over de uitvoering van het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma. Sinds 2006 brengt het RIVM de Richtlijn Rijksvaccinatieprogramma uit. Alle artsen en verpleegkundigen die betrokken zijn bij het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma worden hiermee geïnformeerd over de veranderingen in het programma. 

*De vaccins*
*Wat is een vaccin?* 
Na het krijgen van een infectieziekte door een ziektekiem, maakt het lichaam afweerstoffen tegen de ziektekiem. De ziektekiem is meestal een bacterie of een virus: bijvoorbeeld een kinkhoestbacterie of een mazelenvirus. De afweerstoffen beschermen het lichaam tegen het opnieuw krijgen van de infectieziekte. Het lichaam is immuun geworden, soms wel levenslang. Als de ziektekiem opnieuw in lichaam komt, herkent het immuunsysteem die meteen en maakt de ziektekiem onschadelijk.
Vaccins bevatten verzwakte of gedode ziektekiemen, onderdelen van de ziektekiem of stoffen die door ziektekiemen worden geproduceerd. Als een vaccin is ingespoten maakt het lichaam ook afweerstoffen tegen de ziektekiemen die in het vaccin zitten. Van het vaccin wordt het lichaam echter hooguit een klein beetje ziek. Zo bieden vaccins bescherming tegen infectieziekten zonder dat iemand de echte ziekte hoeft door te maken. Vaccins worden meestal toegediend met een injectie.
Vaccins vallen onder de geneesmiddelenwetgeving en moeten voldoen aan zeer strenge kwaliteits- en veiligheidseisen. 
Vaccins worden door verschillende farmaceutische bedrijven gemaakt. Het Nederlands Vaccin Instituut (NVI) heeft de opdracht vaccins voor het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma in te kopen en te distribueren. Het NVI is een agentschap van het ministerie van Volksgezondheid, Welzijn en Sport. Daardoor kan de Nederlandse overheid het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma zelf aansturen en is ze onafhankelijk van commerciële vaccinproducenten.

_(Bron; rivm.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Werking*
*De reactie van het lichaam* 
Met vaccinatie wordt een milde besmetting nagebootst. Net als bij de echte ziekte komt het afweersysteem van het lichaam in actie. Het resultaat is een immunologisch geheugen waardoor het lichaam de ziekteverwekkers snel herkent zodra het daarmee in aanraking komt. Het immuunsysteem gaat dan onmiddellijk aan het werk om de ziekteverwekkers onschadelijk te maken. 
*Hoge effectiviteit*
De vaccins uit het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma zijn erg effectief. Na volledige vaccinatie met RVP-vaccins is meestal minimaal 95% van de kinderen tegen de betreffende ziekte beschermd. Het kinkhoestvaccin vormt hierop een uitzondering. De effectiviteit van dit vaccin is lager. Toch heeft ook vaccinatie tegen kinkhoest zin. Als een ingeënt kind ziek wordt, blijkt de ziekte minder ernstig te verlopen dan bij niet-ingeënte kinderen. 
De duur van de bescherming is in de meeste gevallen waarschijnlijk levenslang. Bij difterie en tetanus is die korter, namelijk 10 à 15 jaar. Bij kinkhoest en pneumokokkenziekte is het niet precies bekend, maar in ieder geval enige jaren. Deze twee ziekten geven de meeste problemen bij kinderen op zeer jonge kinderen. De vaccinaties geven dan nog goede bescherming. 
*Soorten vaccins*
Er zijn twee soorten vaccins: dode vaccins en levende vaccins. Ze werken allebei anders. Het soort vaccin bepaalt hoe de bescherming tegen de ziekte wordt opgebouwd.
Dode vaccins
De dode vaccins in het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma worden gemaakt op basis van de ziekteverwekker of stoffen die de ziekteverwekker produceert. De vaccins tegen difterie, kinkhoest, tetanus, polio, Hib-ziekten, pneumokokken, meningokokken C en hepatitis B zijn dode vaccins.
Bij vaccinatie met dode vaccins maakt het kind de ziekte niet door, ook niet in een lichte vorm. De afweer (het immuunsysteem) wordt geactiveerd. Als een besmetting optreedt, herkent het lichaam de ziekteverwekker en kan het meteen beginnen met de bestrijding.
Na de vaccinatie kan het kind een ziek gevoel krijgen en er kunnen plaatselijke reacties en koorts optreden. Dat gebeurt meestal in de eerste 24 uur na de prik. Ernstige bijwerkingen komen zeer zelden voor. Ze verdwijnen weer spontaan en veroorzaken geen blijvende schade.
Levende vaccins
Levende vaccins bevatten verzwakte virussen. Ze worden gebruikt in het BMR-vaccin tegen bof, mazelen en rodehond. 
Na een BMR-prik maakt een kind de ziekte mazelen in heel lichte vorm door om zo antistoffen te vormen. De bijwerkingen treden op na de incubatietijd (de tijd die zit tussen besmetting en het optreden van ziekteverschijnselen). Bij het BMR-vaccin is dat tussen de vijfde en twaalfde dag na de vaccinatie. Het kind kan huiduitslag krijgen zoals bij mazelen en soms koorts. Bij vaccinatie neemt de kans op de ernstige complicaties zoals hersenontsteking (encefalitis) sterk af. Bij ongeveer 1 op de 1000 mazelenpatiëntjes komt deze complicatie voor. Na vaccinatie is de kans hierop vrijwel 0.

*Toevoegingen*
*Vaccins bevatten meer dan (delen van) ziektekiemen*  
In vaccins zitten hulpstoffen die de werking bevorderen. Dat is nodig omdat de dode of verzwakte kiemen in de vaccins een afweerreactie veroorzaken die te zwak is om voldoende afweer op te bouwen. Soms wordt ook een stof toegevoegd om het vaccin stabiel te houden. 
De hoeveelheid overige bestanddelen in de vaccins is heel klein. Ze zijn niet schadelijk voor de gezondheid. Wel kunnen ze de prik soms pijnlijk maken en een ontsteking rond de prikplaats veroorzaken. Zonder toevoeging van deze stoffen zouden de vaccins echter minder werkzaam en niet stabiel zijn.
In vaccins kunnen sporen van antibiotoca voorkomen. Antibiotica worden gebruikt om te zorgen dat ongewenste bacteriën niet kunnen groeien tijdens het productieproces. Vaccins worden grondig gereinigd, maar toch kunnen zeer kleine hoeveelheden antibiotica achterblijven. In het DKTP-Hib-(HepB), DKTP en BMR-vaccin kunnen dit neomycine, streptomycine en/of polymyxine zijn. Indien kinderen een bekende allergie tegen neomycine, streptomycine of polymyxine hebben, moet dit gemeld worden voor vaccinatie plaatsvindt. 
Bestanddelen van het BMR-vaccin zijn gekweekt op bepaalde cellen van het kippenembryo. Maar kippenei-eiwit zelf zit niet in het BMR-vaccin.

*Bijwerkingen*
*Bijwerkingen niet uit te sluiten*  
In de praktijk is het niet mogelijk om bijwerkingen helemaal uit te sluiten. De meeste reacties zijn mild. Soms zijn de klachten heftiger of langduriger. Gelukkig komen ernstige bijwerkingen zelden voor. Ook is het goed te beseffen dat de bijwerkingen in geen verhouding staan tot de ernst van de ziekte waartegen wordt ingeënt. 
In het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma worden ongeveer 2,5 miljoen prikken per jaar gegeven. In ongeveer 1000 gevallen wordt een mogelijke bijwerking gemeld. Bij ruim 75% gaat het ook daadwerkelijk om een bijwerking. Ongeveer 50% van de bijwerkingen beperkt zich tot lokale verschijnselen zoals pijn op de prikplek, roodheid, zwelling en algemene ziekteverschijnselen. De rest van de bijwerkingen betreft heftiger of ernstiger ziektebeelden. Voorbeelden zijn verkleurde benen, langdurige of zeer hoge koorts (40.5 oC of hoger), heftig ononderbroken huilen (langer dan 3 uur), een collaps (wegraking), convulsies (stuipen). Voor ouders betekenen de heftige reacties vaak een nare ervaring. Kinderen houden er geen blijvende schade aan over. 
Bij de meeste vaccinaties in het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma verschijnen de bijwerkingen op dezelfde dag en duren ze niet langer dan 24 of bij uitzondering 48 uur. Na BMR-vaccinatie treden de bijwerkingen pas na 5 tot 12 dagen op.
*Intensieve veiligheidsbewaking*
In Nederland is intensieve veiligheidsbewaking een belangrijk onderdeel van het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma. De consultatiebureaus en GGDen, waar de kinderen worden ingeënt, melden bijwerkingen bij het RIVM (Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu). Zo wordt onderzocht of de klachten verband houden met de samenstelling van de vaccins, de gelijktijdige toediening van sommige vaccins, het aantal keren dat kinderen in totaal worden ingeënt, of met de leeftijd van de kinderen. De conclusies kunnen leiden tot aanpassing van de vaccins of het vaccinatieprogramma. 

*Wat te doen*
*Wat moet u doen in geval van bijwerkingen?* 
Als uw kind na de vaccinatie last heeft van heftige of onverwachte verschijnselen doet u er goed aan contact op te nemen met de huisarts. Hetzelfde geldt voor het geval uw kind ernstig ziek is of als u zich zorgen maakt. Er kan namelijk iets aan de hand zijn waarvoor behandeling nodig is. Meldt u dat dan later ook bij degene die de vaccinaties heeft uitgevoerd. 
Om klachten na vaccinatie te voorkomen, of om klachten en ernstige verschijnselen goed op te vangen, kunt u het best het volgende doen: 
* Masseer prikplekken meteen na de inenting net zo stevig als je een kind masseert of wrijft nadat het zich flink heeft gestoten. De entstof verspreidt zich dan sneller en dat verkleint de kans op roodheid, zwelling en pijn rond de prikplek. Bovendien leidt masseren het kind af, waardoor het misschien korter huilt. 
* Leg liever geen natte lappen of ijskompressen op de prikplek. Dat kan zelfs extra klachten veroorzaken. 
* Geef bij heftig huilen of duidelijke pijn die later op de prikdag optreedt, eventueel een paracetamol. 
* Trek bij koorts uw kind wat kleertjes uit en leg het alleen onder een lakentje. Zo kan de temperatuur op een natuurlijke manier dalen. Bij koorts is paracetamol meestal niet nodig. Soms helpt afsponzen of een koel badje. 
* Leg uw kind niet onder het dekbed bij uzelf in bed. Dat is veel te warm. 
* Schud uw kind nooit, bijvoorbeeld bij verslikking of achter adem huilen waarbij soms even het ademhalen stopt. Schudden kan ernstige hersenschade geven. Als uw kind niet reageert, kunt u het aantikken op de wangen of knijpen onder de voetzool. 
* Houd uw kind, als het braakt, op de buik met het hoofd opzij. Zo voorkomt u dat voedsel in de longen terechtkomt. 
* Overleg met de huisarts als uw kind zieker is dan verwacht of als het vreemde verschijnselen vertoont. 
* Laat uw kind onderzoeken als u zich erg ongerust maakt. Dat hoeft niet thuis maar kan ook op de huisartsenpraktijk of -post. Een kind met koorts mag over straat. 
Meld vreemde of heftige klachten die na de prik optreden altijd bij uw volgende bezoek aan het consultatiebureau. Het bureau kan dat dan voor registratie en nader onderzoek doorgeven aan het RIVM (Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu). Ook als u geen verdere bezoeken bij het consultatiebureau of bij de GGD heeft gepland moet u de klacht melden. 

_(Bron; rivm.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Andere oorzaken*
*Wat is de oorzaak?*  
Dat een verschijnsel na een vaccinatie optreedt wil nog niet zeggen dat het ook door de vaccinatie is veroorzaakt. Vaccineren gebeurt op een leeftijd dat tal van ziekten optreden. Daardoor kan een dergelijke ziekte zich ook toevallig na de vaccinatie voordoen of worden opgemerkt. Dan wordt al gauw gedacht dat de prik de oorzaak is. Begrijpelijk, maar hoogst zelden terecht.
*Meer allergie en astma*
Aandoeningen als astma en allergie komen tegenwoordig vaker voor dan vroeger. De oorzaken zijn niet bekend. Wel presenteert de wetenschappelijke literatuur een lange lijst veronderstellingen. Daarop staan onder meer de verbeterde hygiëne, het veranderde voedingspatroon, antibiotica en overgewicht. Aan deze veronderstellingen voegen sommige (vooral homeopathische) artsen toe dat vaccineren ook een reden kan zijn. Deze veronderstelling staat bekend onder naam hygiënehypothese. Door uitgebreide vaccinatieprogrammas zou het immuunsysteem van kinderen niet genoeg werk meer hebben en van slag raken. Het zou gaan reageren op stoffen die niet schadelijk zijn. Tot nu toe gaat het hier om een theorie. Er zijn geen wetenschappelijke aanwijzingen dat vaccinatie de kans op allergie of astma beïnvloedt.
_Kinkhoestvaccinatie en wiegendood_
Soms wordt een verband gelegd tussen de kinkhoestvaccinatie en wiegendood. Ook hiervoor bestaat geen enkel wetenschappelijk bewijs. In Nederland is het aantal aan wiegendood gestorven kinderen vanaf 1987 drastisch gedaald. In die periode is het vaccinatieprogramma alleen maar uitgebreid.
*Epilepsie*
Er is veel onderzoek gedaan naar een eventuele relatie van epilepsie en vaccinaties. Met name naar het syndroom van West, een ernstige vorm van epilepsie op de zuigelingenleeftijd. Het blijkt dat epilepsie niet wordt veroorzaakt door vaccinaties. Wel kan de koorts van de vaccinatie soms bij kinderen met epilepsie een epileptische aanval uitlokken, zoals dat ook kan bij andere oorzaken van koorts. 
*Suikerziekte, autisme, ADHD, shaken baby-syndroom*
Af en toe verschijnen in de media berichten dat bepaalde chronische ziekten veroorzaakt zijn door de vaccinaties. Het betreft vaak ziekten waarvan de oorzaak niet (helemaal) bekend is. Toch is tot nu toe geen enkel verband aangetoond. Wel is gebleken dat de stijging in het aantal gevallen van suikerziekte niets te maken heeft met de vaccinaties. Ook autisme staat geheel los van het wel of niet vaccineren. Hierover kunt u meer lezen in het artikel dat in mei 2005 verscheen in het Infectieziekten Bulletin. In 2007 heeft ook de Gezondheidsraad hierover een advies geschreven.
Verschijnselen van het shaken baby-syndroom kunnen op geen enkele manier gekoppeld worden aan de vaccinaties.
*Verhoogde vatbaarheid of verminderde weerstand*
Vaak wordt gezegd dat er na de vaccinaties een wat verminderde weerstand is waardoor kinderen vatbaarder zijn voor andere infectieziekten. Het blijkt dat het omgekeerde waar is. Er is enige tijd juist een kleinere kans dat er na de vaccinatie een gewone luchtweginfectie of maagdarminfectie optreedt. De weerstand is dus hoger. Dat geldt trouwens ook voor ernstige infecties.

*De ziekten*
*Bedreiging voor de volksgezondheid* 
De ziekten waartegen het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma (RVP) beschermt, vormden vroeger een groot probleem voor de volksgezondheid. Na het invoeren van het programma zijn veel van die ziekten helemaal of bijna helemaal verdwenen. Daardoor zouden we bijna vergeten hoe ernstig ze zijn en hoeveel leed vaccinatie voorkomt. 
*Baarmoederhalskanker* 
Baarmoederhalskanker is een vorm van kanker die relatief vaak voorkomt onder vrouwen. Deze vorm van kanker wordt veroorzaakt door een infectie van het humaan papillomavirus (HPV). Het grootste deel van de vrouwen loopt het virus gedurende haar leven op, maar niet bij al deze vrouwen leidt het tot kanker. 
*Bof*
Is een ziekte van de speekselklieren die 4 tot 10 op de 1000 keer kan leiden tot*hersenontsteking. De ziekte kan, al komt dit zelden voor, ook zorgen voor ontsteking van de alvleesklier, eenzijdige doofheid of reuma. 
*Difterie*
Kan verstikkingsgevaar veroorzaken en het hart en het zenuwstelsel aantasten.* 
*Hib-ziekten*
Kunnen zeer ernstige ziekten als hersenvliesontsteking, bloedvergiftiging en strotklepontsteking zijn. Patiënten kunnen*ook overlijden.* 
*Hepatitis B*
Is een acute of chronische leverontsteking die kan leiden tot leverfalen en leverkanker. Kinderen met een ouder uit een land waar de ziekte veel voorkomt en kinderen van wie de moeder het virus bij zich draagt,*krijgen een vaccinatie tegen hepatitis B. 
*Kinkhoest*
Is vooral voor baby's gevaarlijk omdat de kans bestaat op hersenbeschadiging.* 
*Mazelen* 
Kunnen een kind behoorlijk ziek maken, met hoge koorts en huiduitslag. Complicaties als oorontsteking,*longontsteking en hersenontsteking komen voor. Soms met sterfte als gevolg. 
*Meningokokken* C
Kan bijvoorbeeld hersenvliesontsteking en bloedvergiftiging veroorzaken. Soms zijn er ernstige blijvende gevolgen zoals*amputaties, littekenvorming, doofheid, motorische problemen en leer- en gedragsproblemen. Een patiënt kan ook overlijden.* 
*Pneumokokken* 
Kunnen leiden tot levensbedreigende ziekten als hersenvliesontsteking (meningitis), bloedvergiftiging (sepsis) en ernstige longontsteking (pneumonie). Ernstige blijvende verschijnselen*zijn bijvoorbeeld doofheid, epilepsie, afsterven van lichaamsdelen (met vaak amputatie tot gevolg),*groeistoornissen of zelfs overlijden. 
*Poliomyelitis*
Is ook bekend als kinderverlamming. Het is een maag-darminfectie die kan leiden tot ernstige verlammingsverschijnselen of zelfs overlijden.* 
*Rodehond*
Kan vooral ernstige gevolgen hebben voor het nog ongeboren kind. Eén op de vier zwangere vrouwen met rodehond loopt de kans dat hun kind met een afwijking (doof, blind, geestelijke achterstand) wordt geboren. Zwangerschappen kunnen ook eindigen in een miskraam.** 
*Tetanus*
Kan leiden tot een verkramping van de kaakspieren (kaakklem), slikklachten en ademhalingsproblemen. Door beschadiging van spier en zenuwstelsel kunnen botbreuken, hoge bloeddruk*en hartritmestoornissen ontstaan. Zonder behandeling is tetanus dodelijk. 

_(Bron; rivm.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Vaccinaties*
Bij een korte reis zonder bijzondere omstandigheden en bij een goede gezondheid kunnen, afhankelijk van het reisdoel, de volgende vaccinaties worden aanbevolen:
* DTP (Difterie Tetanus Polio). Deze vaccinatie is aan de meeste mensen die na 1950 zijn geboren op de kinderleeftijd gegeven (als DKTP) via het Rijksvaccinatieprogramma. Een herhalingsvaccinatie wordt elke tien jaar aanbevolen. Wie deze vaccinaties nooit eerder heeft gehad wordt aangeraden een volledige serie van drie injecties te laten toedienen.
* Hepatitis A (Avaxim®, Havrix®, Epaxal®). De eerste injectie beschermt minimaal een jaar. Een serie van twee injecties beschermt gedurende minstens 25 jaar. Gammaglobuline, dat uit menselijk bloed wordt gewonnen, wordt alleen bij uitzondering gegeven.
* Gele koorts (Arilvax® of Stamaril®). Deze vaccinatie is soms verplicht. Een injectie beschermt vanaf 10 dagen na toediening gedurende tien jaar.
* Buiktyfus (Typhim Vi® of Typherix®). Eén vaccinatie beschermt drie jaar. De bescherming is niet 100%. Een serie van drie capsules Vivotif® beschermt meestal gedurende een jaar.
* Cholera Deze vaccinatie wordt in Nederland niet meer gegeven. Soms wordt een stempel in het vaccinatieboekje gezet.

*Beschermingsduur van vaccins:*
* DTP: tien jaar.
* Gele koorts: vanaf tien dagen na toedienen tien jaar.
* Cholera: in Nederland wordt alleen een stempel gezet, geldigheidsduur zes maanden.
* Hepatitis A: één jaar na de eerste vaccinatie, minstens 25 jaar na de tweede vaccinatie.
* Hepatitis B: na een volledige serie wordt ervan uitgegaan dat reizigers levenslang beschermd zijn. Een herhalingsvaccinatie is dus niet meer nodig.
* Buiktyfus (injectie): drie jaar.
* Buiktyfus (capsules): één jaar, tenzij men langdurig onder omstandigheden verkeert waar buiktyfus een risico is  dan is de beschermingsduur drie jaar.
* Meningokokken (ACW135Y): drie jaar.
* Meningokokken (C): langwerkend, mogelijk levenslang.
* Rabiës: ook na een volledige serie bent u nooit geheel beschermd. Of voorafgaand aan een reis een herhalingsvaccinatie nodig is, is afhankelijk van de reisomstandigheden en de tijd die is verstreken sinds de laatste vaccinatie. Na een incident dat risico oplevert (bijvoorbeeld een hondenbeet) moet u zich altijd zo snel mogelijk laten vaccineren.
* Tekenencefalitis: één jaar na de eerste twee vaccinaties, drie jaar na de derde vaccinatie.
* Japanse encefalitis: drie jaar na de eerste drie vaccinaties.
* Tuberculose (BCG): deze vaccinatie geeft levenslang een beperkte bescherming.

*Bij langere reizen*
Bij reizen langer dan zes tot twaalf weken of reizen onder bijzondere omstandigheden kunnen soms nog andere vaccinaties worden aanbevolen:
* Hepatitis B (Engerix® of HBVax®). Een serie van drie vaccinaties geeft in principe levenslange bescherming. Let op: voor mensen in medische beroepen gelden andere regels!
* Tuberculose Er zijn twee mogelijkheden: bescherming door vaccinatie (BCG: biedt slechts gedeeltelijke bescherming) óf controle op besmetting door middel van een huidtest (Mantoux) voor en na de reis.
* Meningitis (typen A, C, W135, Y Mencevax®). Eén injectie beschermt drie jaar. Kinderen boven de twee jaar die tegen meningitis C zijn gevaccineerd, krijgen in sommige gevallen ook het ACWY-vaccin.
* Rabiës Een serie van drie vaccinaties geeft basisbescherming gedurende twee jaar. U moet zich echter na een verdachte (honden)beet weer laten inenten, ook als u bent gevaccineerd. Er kan dan echter worden volstaan met twee injecties in plaats van de hele serie van vijf injecties gecombineerd met immunoglobuline.
* Japanse encefalitis (JEVax®). Een serie van drie vaccinaties geeft twee jaar bescherming.
* Tekenencefalitis (FSMEimmun®). Een serie van drie vaccinaties beschermt drie jaar. Meestal worden voor een reis twee vaccinaties gegeven.

*Bij zwangerschap*
*Reizen als u zwanger bent houdt risicos in. Vooral tijdens de eerste drie maanden van de zwangerschap:*
* Veel ziekten kunnen ernstiger gevolgen hebben dan wanneer u niet zwanger bent.
* Gebieden waar (multiresistente) malaria of gele koorts voorkomt, kunt u tijdens de zwangerschap beter mijden. Ook kunt u tijdens de zwangerschap beter afzien van sommige typen reizen. Bespreek dit met het vaccinatiebureau voor u een reis boekt.
* Van alle vaccinaties en middelen tegen malaria moeten voordeel en nut voor de zwangere goed worden afgewogen tegen potentiële schade voor de vrucht.
* Hoewel vliegen veilig is bent u bij veel luchtvaartmaatschappijen niet welkom tijdens de laatste weken van de zwangerschap.
* Reizen naar afgelegen gebieden of gebieden met een slechte gezondheidszorg is tijdens de zwangerschap niet verstandig. De kans dat u geen adequate verzorging krijgt als u ziek wordt of als er iets misgaat met uw zwangerschap is te groot.
_Malaria en zwangerschap_
* Malaria kan tijdens de zwangerschap ernstiger verlopen en geeft een verhoogde kans op een miskraam.
* Sommige antimalariamiddelen mogen niet tijdens de zwangerschap worden genomen.
* Het is niet verstandig tijdens de zwangerschap te reizen naar gebieden waar malaria voorkomt. Dit geldt nog sterker voor gebieden waar multiresistente malaria voorkomt. Als u toch naar een malariagebied gaat, moet u zeer zorgvuldige antimuggenmaatregelen nemen.
*Ook het gebruik van antimalariamiddelen verdient bijzondere aandacht:*
* Mefloquine (Lariam®) mag volgens de bijsluiter na de derde zwangerschapsmaand worden gegeven. Zwangeren die  tegen advies  toch naar malariagebieden reizen waar resistentie voorkomt, wordt wegens het gevaar van malaria tijdens de zwangerschap dringend geadviseerd toch mefloquine te gebruiken. Bespreek dit met de arts van uw vaccinatiebureau.
* Atovaquon/proguanil (Malarone®) en doxycycline mogen niet tijdens de zwangerschap worden gebruikt.
* Chloroquine en proguanil (Paludrine®) mogen tijdens de hele zwangerschap worden gebruikt, maar geven in veel gebieden minder goede bescherming.
* Muggenwerende middelen met DEET moeten met mate worden gebruikt. Van andere middelen staat niet vast of ze veilig zijn tijdens de zwangerschap.
* DTP veroorzaakt geen geboorteafwijkingen.
* Vaccinaties tegen hepatitis A, hepatitis B, meningitis, en rabiës en de injectie tegen buiktyfus worden op basis van de huidige kennis beschouwd als veilig voor zwangeren.
* De levende vaccins, zoals die tegen gele koorts, de capsules tegen buiktyfus en de BMR worden bij voorkeur niet gegeven tijdens de zwangerschap.
* Als reizen naar een gebied waar een gelekoortsepidemie heerst onvermijdelijk is, wordt meestal toch de vaccinatie tegen gele koorts gegeven. Gele koorts is een zeer gevaarlijke ziekte voor moeder en kind.

*Meer informatie:*
* Tegen andere ziekten die in de tropen voorkomen, zoals slaapziekte en verschillende wormziekten, moet u ter plaatse maatregelen nemen.
* Als u vaak naar de tropen reist of daar langer gaat verblijven raden we u het boekje Hoe blijf ik gezond in de tropen aan. Voor wie met kinderen naar de tropen gaat is er het boekje Met kinderen in de tropen. Deze uitgaven zijn verkrijgbaar in de boekhandel of kunnen worden besteld bij het Koninklijk Instituut voor de Tropen.

Op de website www.lrc.nl vindt u per land informatie over aanbevolen vaccinaties en preventieve maatregelen tegen onder andere malaria en andere infectieziekten.
LET OP! Deze informatie is van algemene aard. Uiteindelijk bepalen uw reisbestemming, de verblijfsduur, het soort reis, de activiteiten die u onderneemt, uw gezondheid en uw leeftijd welke vaccinaties en maatregelen voor u nodig zijn. Laat u zich daarom altijd persoonlijk adviseren over de maatregelen die voor uw reis belangrijk zijn door een deskundig reizigersgeneeskundig (huis)arts of reizigersverpleegkundige.
Dit is extra van belang als u zwanger bent, als u gezondheidsproblemen heeft, als u langer dan 3 maanden wilt gaan reizen, of als u op reis bijzondere risico's loopt door activiteiten of beroep. 

_(Bron; lcr.nl)_

----------

